# Type of Outboard Oil



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

I am contemplating changing my outboard motor oil. I have a 90 hp Johnson 2 stroke. It is a 2001 and has only had Johnson/Evinrude oil in it. I am considering changing to a different brand of oil for two reasons.

1. Hassle to get Johnson, have to drive to the west side of Pensacola.

2. Expense. It is now costing $30 a gallon.

Do you use OEM oikl? Those of you with Johnson/Evinrude, do you use their oil?

What are the mechanics thoughts on this subject?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have had 4 new 2 cycle outboards on my present boat and have NEVER used Oem oil I use the cheapest TCW3 oil I can find and have never had a problem. The mechanics that work for dealers will tell you to use oem oil and of course the dealers will tell you the same thing. I even had one tell me that if I changed brands it would cause problems with the way the oils wouldn't mix correctly. Well I'll be damed they do mix correctly. In case anyone is wondering why I have had four engines on my boat, It's a 1989 boat...


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

I have done some searching for an oil I trust that was not OEM. I found one made by Warren Oil Co. I have used it for 12 years on engine rebuilds, breaking them in, and on personal boats. I have never had an issue with this oil on regular carb and fuel injected engines. I have not used it on two brands of direct injected engines yet. ( optimax, and e-tec) It does work good on the HPDI Yamaha brand. I will be using it with optimax also. I will not use it on E-Tec because I will not work on those engines and do not know enough about them to be able to safely say. The oil is the walmart brand supertech oil in the <U>blue</U> container. I have seen the white containers, but they have a different manufacturing code and I have checked who makes it yet. But, the blue container walmart brand is a very good oil and is under $9.


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

I am realy surprised. I thought a lot more boaters/mechanics would have had an opinion about this.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing. MyOptimax is out of warranty. I've alwaysused Opimax synthetic oil. When I got the boat in 04 it was $25 a gallon at Marine Max, now it'saround $36, about $25 at Docs if you have your own container. Now that thewarranty is outI was thinkingof switching up. Academy has Penzoil synthetic for $17.99 and just ran it on sale for $11.99. Thats a pretty significant savings. Another question I have is do I need to drain what's left of the Optimax oil before putting Penzoil in the tank or can I mix the two?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

west marine TCW3 or quicksilver TCW3 - never used Yamalube in my 2stroke 90hp Yamaha and I've had 0 problems.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

In all my years of running outboards (all 65hp or less) I have never used OEM oil, and never had to rebuild them due to a oil problem. Only had to rebuild a Merc 3 cyl 65hp due to overheating top cylinder...took care of that problem by adding more water to top cylinder.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a 2005 60hp merc and i use the merc oil from Docs marine for about $25 a gallon (first gallon i bought in a container for about $2 more and have used the same container). if i had a larger outboard and used more oil i would probably be thinking about switching to something cheeper but for now atleast im going to stay with what im using.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

#1 ROYAL PURPLE TCW3 FULL SYNTHETIC 34.99 A GALLON.

#2 AMSOIL



http://royalpurple.com


----------



## someguy (Jul 6, 2008)

Royal purple gave me no economic benfit that I could see. TMS highly recommenedd it, but my boat runs great since ignoring them. I ran Yamhaha on West marine TCW3 for 600 hour, no problems at all.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Which ever oil you decide to use, make sure it has the TCW3 rating. I had a customer use a synthetic PWC oil and I feel it attributed to his engine bearing failure. The PWC oil was not for use in TCW3 applications. Make sure you read that part.


----------



## voltar (Jul 17, 2008)

> *someguy (7/16/2008)*Royal purple gave me no economic benfit that I could see. TMS highly recommenedd it, but my boat runs great since ignoring them. I ran Yamhaha on West marine TCW3 for 600 hour, no problems at all.








i was just wondering what a yamhaha was and where you could find one of these. if you are so concerned about the price of oil, why would you go to the most expensive place in town to get it ? i have checked out the royal purple website and it seems to be one of the best brands out there. there is a lot of great info on their site. for all those who have serious posts out there using a high quality oil like royal purple or an oem brand will extend the life of your engine. a few extra dollars for oil is a lot cheaper than a new engine. boats are run under extreme conditions and i don't see why anyone would want to take the chance with a low quality oil


----------



## aslon (Jul 1, 2008)

Optimax oil is $25.98/gal @ Doc's if you have your own container. Much better than the $38 at West Marine.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't have a 2 stroke, but I do perfer the yamalube semi-syn and you can buy it in bulk $17.95 a gal. Amsoil is also great if you want full syn. I have a report from on a ox66 200hp ran 6500hrs and stll running. Penzoil I really don't care for:bump


----------

